# Holy Pups, KelpMan!!!



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

OK, some of you are familiar with my KelpMax product for stimulating root growth. After regular (monthly) use, in addition to better root systems, I have noticed most of my orchids are now putting out many more new growths, too, which thrills me to no end.

About 18 months ago I purchased a carnivorous bromeliad, _Brocchinia reducta_. The literature I've seen on it indicates that two or three "pups" are the norm for it. While it gets no fertilizer, I did let it get KelpMax this spring. 

Here it is with 15 pups about the size it was when I got it, with more on the way!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'm a big kelp fan. It is by far the best stuff I've ever used to reduce transplant shock, and it has saved many a plant that came in the mail in less than ideal condition.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I received some Marcgravia in the mail a few weeks ago that looks pretty rough due to a shipping error. Wonder if this would help at all? Where can you buy this product?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

From Rays website of course


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Link?

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## mykoe817 (Apr 16, 2014)

I gotta try this. 

http://firstrays.com/cart/KelpMax-Kelp-Concentrate---Quart-Bottle


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

dont be surprised if it makes your broms more stretched out and lanky. A lot of people grow their broms "hard" for nicer compact growth

Propagators use ferts like these to max out the # of pups from a plant, not to make the actual plants look better


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

frogparty said:


> dont be surprised if it makes your broms more stretched out and lanky. A lot of people grow their broms "hard" for nicer compact growth
> 
> Propagators use ferts like these to max out the # of pups from a plant, not to make the actual plants look better


True enough.

In the case of the brocchinia, I simply can't get it enough light!


----------



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

Is it an organic product?


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Yes. it is basically diluted kelp juice


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Here's another example.

This paphiopedilum was acquired as a mature, single-growth plant, in low-bud, last November. It bloomed around Christmas, and after a few weeks, that faded away, so I stuck it in the greenhouse.

Out there it got fed and watered about weekly (30 ppm N K-Lite fertilizer in RO water), as the winter was so gray. Starting in March, I was able to increase that to twice a week, and it has been up to 3x/week since April. Also in April, I applied KelpMax at a tablespoon per gallon for three successive waterings, then about once a month since.

Here is is with eight (yes 8!!!) new growths.


----------



## Dislexei (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry if this is an old thread. Do you think a weak kelp, worm casting, or compost tea would be safe for a light fert for planted tanks with frogs?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Most people don't use any fertilizer in their frog tanks. Frog poop does a wonderful job keeping the plants happy.


----------



## Dislexei (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok thanks. I received some mini orchids from a friend and they are taking a while to acclimate to the conditions. Kept too wet or not enough air or both. Rigged up a pc fan and that seems to help. New tank still building up the poo. Thought maybe giving them a light treatment would help.


----------

